# Low shedding dogs that look like wolves



## FloofyPoodle (May 12, 2020)

Do you mean pattern-wise, or just built like a wolf? There aren’t any dogs that spring to my mind that would be similar to a wolf that are also non or minimal shedding, as in order to get the coat, the dog must have an under coat that sheds heavily. I believe Samoyeds are considered to be hypoallergenic, but they shed intensely once or twice a year. The Alaskan Klee Kai is a smaller dog, and therefore would shed less, but also would blow its coat.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

What floofy said... usually the look of a wolf comes largely from the coat. A non shedding coat won't come anywhere close to that. The closest you could get would be something like a Laekenois or Berger Picard but they still shed to a degree. Just less than most of the wolfy dogs.


----------



## Olive Love (Jul 22, 2020)

Hi,
I was wondering about a white long-haired chihuahua, how much do they shed. Do you know about any low or no shedding small dogs. Size does not matter! 🙂 
Thank you,
Olive Love


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Olive Love said:


> Hi,
> I was wondering about a white long-haired chihuahua, how much do they shed. Do you know about any low or no shedding small dogs. Size does not matter!
> Thank you,
> Olive Love


You’re on a poodle forum, and poodles don’t shed. 

Chihuahuas shed a lot, all year long.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am confused - both by the idea of a chihuahua being wolf-like, and why the question is being asked on a Poodle Forum. Perhaps if you explain what it is you are looking for in a dog and why we could be more helpful - poodles are non shedding and have a good, basic dog structure under the fluff, so if that is what you like a small poodle in a retriever clip may be the answer.


----------



## Olive Love (Jul 22, 2020)

fjm said:


> I am confused - both by the idea of a chihuahua being wolf-like, and why the question is being asked on a Poodle Forum. Perhaps if you explain what it is you are looking for in a dog and why we could be more helpful - poodles are non shedding and have a good, basic dog structure under the fluff, so if that is what you like a small poodle in a retriever clip may be the answer.


Baby white, long haired chihuahuas resemble a tiny wolf pup, when they grow up the start to resemble tiny, little foxes!


----------



## Olive Love (Jul 22, 2020)

Dechi said:


> You’re on a poodle forum, and poodles don’t shed.
> 
> Chihuahuas shed a lot, all year long.


If you think chihuahuas shed a lot, is it really a problem if they are so small? 🙂


----------



## Olive Love (Jul 22, 2020)

fjm said:


> I am confused - both by the idea of a chihuahua being wolf-like, and why the question is being asked on a Poodle Forum. Perhaps if you explain what it is you are looking for in a dog and why we could be more helpful - poodles are non shedding and have a good, basic dog structure under the fluff, so if that is what you like a small poodle in a retriever clip may be the answer.


I love poodles!🙂 But poodle have floppy ears unlike wolves or wolf-like dogs who have erect ears and I do not support ear cropping.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Olive Love said:


> If you think chihuahuas shed a lot, is it really a problem if they are so small? 🙂


Well... to each their own regarding appearance! Regarding shedding, that's up to the owner. Small dogs will shed less than large dogs, it's true. If you aren't choosing this based on allergy it may not be important. If you are looking for non shedding dogs with upright ears, there are yorkshire terriers and silky terriers, basenjis, and some of the other terriers.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Olive Love said:


> If you think chihuahuas shed a lot, is it really a problem if they are so small?


You asked if they shed. They do shed a lot. It’s for you to decide if it’s a problem or not. Everyone is different. I had a Chihuahua and didn't mind the hair terribly.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Olive Love said:


> I love poodles!🙂 But poodle have floppy ears unlike wolves or wolf-like dogs who have erect ears and I do not support ear cropping.


And now I'm confused. Floppy ears are generally not ears which have been cropped. It's the erect ears that are more likely to have been.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Rose n Poos said:


> And now I'm confused. Floppy ears are generally not ears which have been cropped. It's the erect ears that are more likely to have been.


I think she means that she wants erect ears but not by cropping a floppy eared dog... like a schnauzer.


----------



## Vee (Mar 2, 2018)

The Xoloitzcuintli -Erect ears non shedding.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Well, when it comes to erect ears it is hard to beat a papillon - unfortunately they do shed, although it can be reduced with regular brushing, and are not exactly wolf like!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I think like would be wolf life looking would have a double coat and would shed, I love the look of the Swedish Vallhund nubby legged and wolf life cousin to the corgi


----------



## Olive Love (Jul 22, 2020)

Vee said:


> The Xoloitzcuintli -Erect ears non shedding.


Hairless dogs are not for me, they look a bit weird.


----------



## Olive Love (Jul 22, 2020)

fjm said:


> Well, when it comes to erect ears it is hard to beat a papillon - unfortunately they do shed, although it can be reduced with regular brushing, and are not exactly wolf like!


Since they are small dogs they are only high shedding compared to their size, is it even a big problem for us?


----------



## FloofyPoodle (May 12, 2020)

Olive Love said:


> Since they are small dogs they are only high shedding compared to their size, is it even a big problem for us?


Are you selecting the dog based on allergy triggers, or general mess? My JRT mix sheds a LOT relative to her size (and I told my parents when we got her nearly 10 years ago that JRTs don’t shed much compared to other dogs... Ha, hahaha. I’ll never live that one down...) but she doesn’t trigger my family’s allergies so long as I keep up with her. There is a mess that I have to clean regularly from her shedding, although it is reduced significantly from me Furminating and bathing her regularly. We also run the vacuum every day, and it’s manageable. You have to be diligent, though, if there are allergy sufferers, because the fur builds up if you don’t clean it up, and then everyone‘s a sneezy mess.


----------



## Olive Love (Jul 22, 2020)

FloofyPoodle said:


> Are you selecting the dog based on allergy triggers, or general mess? My JRT mix sheds a LOT relative to her size (and I told my parents when we got her nearly 10 years ago that JRTs don’t shed much compared to other dogs... Ha, hahaha. I’ll never live that one down...) but she doesn’t trigger my family’s allergies so long as I keep up with her. There is a mess that I have to clean regularly from her shedding, although it is reduced significantly from me Furminating and bathing her regularly. We also run the vacuum every day, and it’s manageable. You have to be diligent, though, if there are allergy sufferers, because the fur builds up if you don’t clean it up, and then everyone‘s a sneezy mess.


We are selecting the dog based on the mess.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

My parents have a chihuahua mix who I'd have stolen from them in a second if not for the shedding. It's brutal....especially if you wear a lot of black leggings like I do.


----------



## FloofyPoodle (May 12, 2020)

Olive Love said:


> We are selecting the dog based on the mess.


Ah, I see. Well, I can’t speak for other breeds as well, but I went ahead and brushed Misty (needed a reason to get off my butt and do it anyways, lol). Here’s what came off of her during a 20 minute brush, two days after her bath. For reference, the ball is about 7 cm in diameter.








And this is Misty, who weighs 6.35 kg and is about 28 cm at the shoulder.








Keep in mind that this is one day’s worth, and does not include the fur that has fallen off earlier in the day (nor the fur that is currently on my shirt!).


----------

